# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Robot  Kingdom, group of robot hobbyists around the world

## Airicist

youtube.com/RobotKingdom101

----------


## Airicist

Arduino powered tree climbing robot

Published on May 30, 2013




> This is a robot [Ben] built which is designed to climb trees. It is controlled by an Arduino Uno microcontroller, but he built the rest of the electronics and hardware from scratch.

----------

